# Gold & Copper Metallic’s



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

This is a one-step technique


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

One step?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Modern Masters? 

Yep one step (as long as the base paint color isnt considered a step.)


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

metallics give great reflective effects. It is hard to tell what application method you used here. Is this rolled or ragged?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> metallics give great reflective effects. It is hard to tell what application method you used here. Is this rolled or ragged?


My vote is "washed"....guess we'll find out


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

*Sorry my friends… No Winners Today…*

I sell a lot of Modern Masters to other finishers and love the product. This just happens to be Modern Options…

Applied both colors with a 4” chip brush then worked with a custom- made round brush. As we all know metallic’s dry fast so you need to be quick to keep a wet-edge


----------



## Dbo (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you use a glaze mixture or extender with the paint. I use to do fauxs a lot. Not so much anymore but I need to get back with it. Loved seeing people really amazed I could do it and the outcome. My favorites were 2-3 color frescos, striates and color washes. Feathering over them with metallics was real popular a while ago. Blending metallics with earth tones was big when the demand for them slowed around here.


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Right out of the buckets with this one


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

That's freakin' beautiful!!!

Can you give a run-down on the process?

You said 4" chip brush... just brushed on? With certain brush pattern?

And the 'custom round brush'? Can you explain further? Was that for blending? Again, certain pattern working with metallics


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

This technique is pretty straight forward, and is explained in the posts above. I’m not trying to make a sound like there’s nothing to this technique… Like so many things we struggle with once we are shown the correct fundamentals things begin to fall into place. A good example is the person who teaches themselves how to ski or play golf. They can do it, but when they receive the proper instruction they quickly have so much more pleasure and enjoyment. We all know there is a right and wrong ways to do everything. I get a laugh when I see commercials like Home Depot with some happy person with a roller in their hand, pushing a splotch of paint around in the middle of a wall.

I have been doing this for so long I can’t remember not doing it. When I was in the service my best friend became a paper hanging so I thought it was the job for me when I got out. A couple years later a big faux job dropped in my lap, and I didn’t have a clue! I was lucky enough to be introduced to a decorative finisher in another state. I gave him some numbers out of a paint deck and I received his samples in a few days. We, or should I say he got the job. So I then gave him an airplane ticket along with all the money from the job. At the time it hurt spending money, and doing all that work without being paid. That week changed my life, and I didn’t see many wallpaper rolls after that! Taken that job, and calling him was the beginning of a new life. 

That was a long time ago, today I devote most of my time to training others. I’ve had over 200 students from around the country with one flying from Austria to take a 10 day class. I never could figure that one out, but he was happy when he went home. 

I’m not trying to sell anything here just a little background of my journey. I know I can’t do half what you guys do, and maybe I don’t fit on Paint Talk…??? 

If you want I’ll keep posting photos of finishes along with the photos of the specialty concrete applications. I’ll do my best to help you guys! If anyone ever has questions on any of my post and you don't understand I can be reached by email or the telephone numbers listed in the website below. http://www.FauxToday.com I’m happy to help anyone as much as I can.

There so much money to be made out there with so few qualified to earn it. You guys are already in the house all you need is the sample and the ability to perform.

I hope this post was Okay, and didn’t break any rules.


----------



## jil wolodarsky (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience with metallic finishes. I just sent modern masters an email with complaints about their misleading information on the extender"creme" Open time of 1hr was more like 5 min.
We were completing a strie on ceiling and walls so needed long open time.
Ended up using Old masters wiping stain with metallic powders, stinky ,yes but allowed 2 hrs of working time.


----------

